# ATIS Tech vs Construction Tech



## daship (29 Sep 2008)

I am currently a Naval Comm Tech. After 4 years of training I was sent to sea only to find out that I am chronically sea sick. Due to this fact I am now looking at remuster. I have it narrowed down to either Construction Tech or ATIS tech. I have chosen ATIS because it is almost a mirror of my current trade. and Construction Tech because I was a carpenter for a number of years prior to joining the CF. (no papers) I have found pros and cons to both trades, but I would love to hear you all sound in on this. I am currently in Halifax but would like to either go to North Bay, Greenwood or Toronto. (all for different reasons). I would love to have some first hand accounts of experiences with these trades and your pros and cons. What are my deployment cahances for each? (I don't mind deploying) What are my chances of longer postings to one place? (I have two small kids and would prefer to stay in one place as long as possible). What are the traingings like.( I believe that I am done the majority of my training for ATIS, having been a Comm Tech.) I know that this is some what long winded and all over the place, but anything that you all could add would be much appreciated.
Thank You 
Shawn


----------



## BC Old Guy (29 Sep 2008)

To find out what training you would be credited for if you go ATIS, as for a PLAR.  Your BPSO should be able to staff that for you.

Outside of this forum, you could/should talk to people who are in the occupations.  Base Construction Engineering should have some construction techs, although a number of locations have formed them into a platoon/troop/flight to take on deployable tasks.

You should also be able to talk to ATIS techs at Greenwood or at Comox.  There may even be some in the BTIS section .


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Sep 2008)

There are quite a few ATIS in MARLANT and other units around CFB Halifax, and then there is the whole WTIS over at 12 Wing.

You are NET (C)?  There is a mix of NET (C), ATIS and LCIS working at NRS Rx site supporting Mill Cove and some of the folks in S-89.  You could get ahold of some of them and pop over for a chat.  I know the LS NET (C), he might be able to bridge the gap between ATIS and NET (C) better as he is the Snr Tech there.

As far as the ATIS trade goes, the trg up to the Journeymen level has changed.  226s used to take POET, QL3, and then do a QL5 OJT package which gave them their spec pay/Cpls.  Now, its POET, QL3 crse, a QL3 OJT package that can take up to 2 years (not likely in your case...), then they get loaded on the new 5's course, which qual's them Journeymen (spec and Cpl pay).

From having talked about the trg differences between NET and ATIS with that guy I know, I am sure you would fair well on your PLAR for ATIS, as its military to military PLAR, you have a course report that covers the POs you did, etc etc etc.  ATIS is looking for people, last count I did, the trade was short 77 techs but that was before the new FY and new SIP.  I know the trade is listed in the recruiting bonus list in the CANFORGEN that was released last summer.

Some ATIS are with deploying units (8 ACCS, Trenton - CFJSR, Kingston are examples).  Some are with static units and don't deploy, others are with static units and do deploy.  I know one ATIS who just left for Maple Guardian...some of the trade (who are non-army backgrounds) are not happy with getting issued tacvests, helmets and being sent to Wainwright.  Ruck up.  ATIS can be posted at non-blue units, blue unit on army bases (TacHel Sqn's all have atleast 1 x Cpl tech), etc.  As far as posting, you can do MARLANT/MARPAC, all the Wings, NCR, you name it.  They do deploy to CM and KAF as well, I am not sure if any have been outside the wire so I can't comment on that.

I know some ATIS who have been posted every 3-4 years and others that have been in the same geographic location for 15 years.  Depends on the CM shop, and the current CM isn't posting-nuts like the last one was apparantly.

I have only been in the trade > 2 years, coming from the army, so I can't speak too much in depth as I've only seen one Wing and 1 posting as ATIS, but if you want, I can give you some names and numbers to call.  I could help you get a 'tour' of WTIS here at 12 Wing too, you could see the different sections that the techs work in (LSS, IT, FM rad maint, AGA, Airfield-NavAids, COMSEC, etc).  

If you're interested, fire me a PM, I'd rather not post names and numbers here.


----------



## daship (30 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the help. I may take you up on the offer. My ship is heading out soon and I am try ing to get a work placement with some ATIS in Marlant or Shearwater. If that proves dead, I will definetly drop you a message.
Thanks again


----------



## bluesigs (5 Oct 2008)

I've been in the ATIS world for almost ten years now.  The only other trades I would consider are ACS or SAR.    To make your decision easier, we get spec pay in the ATIS trade.  Talk to a PSO about your quals and bypassing some training but sometimes they can be misleading.


----------

